# Where to live



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi - Can anyone advise please? We are currently living on the Silver Coast, Portugal but are having doubts about it. We are 54/60 and have taken early retirement. Would like somewhere where:


* there's a vibrant expat scene
* there's plenty of activities/things going on
* a village or small town that is quiet, but with life
* interesting scenery/surroundings
* friendly locals
* cost of living/accommo not too expensive 
* preferably where some people speak English
* where there are good health facilities (I have Diabetes)

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Has the discovery of an ETA bomb factory on the silver coast anything to do with your doubts ?


----------

